# Canon Speedlite Transmitters



## tonccy (Mar 30, 2022)

I own bodies Canon EOS 5D III and Canon RP, and speedlights 580EX and 600EX. I'm not sure witch transmitter will cover all the gear? New Canon ST-E10 or older ST-E3-RT (ver. 2)? Anj suggestions? Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2022)

ST-E3-RT. Corrected by @unfocused. 

So far, the ST-E10 only works on the R3.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 30, 2022)

Actually, I believe you need the ST-E2 optical trigger as the ST-E3-RT does not have an optical trigger according to Canon. You can use the 600 RT in optical mode.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2022)

unfocused said:


> Actually, I believe you need the ST-E2 optical trigger as the ST-E3-RT does not have an optical trigger according to Canon. You can use the 600 RT in optical mode.


Thanks for the correction. Somehow I missed the 580EX in there, which cannot be radio triggered. 

For the OP, another option is to use one of the flashes on-camera and the other off-camera, since both can be masters. Another alternative would be the little Speedlite 90EX. Not a powerful flash on it's own, but it can serve as an optical master on-camera.


----------

